# Tapis de souris apple



## iLight (19 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, je ne savais pas trop ou poster cette question, donc si elle n'est pas a sa place ici, dite moi le ! 

Voila, j'aimerais savoir ou trouver des tapis de souris apple comme celui-ci (no:1) ou celui-la (no:2)

j'en ai un comme celui-ci (no:3) mais je me le suis fais donné (et il date d'assez longtemps quand meme ! )

merci !

edit: j'ai mit des numéros, on va savoir duquel on parle .....  lol


----------



## jhk (19 Mai 2006)

J'ai bien peur qu'il s'agisse de tapis promotionnels ... Vois peut-être avec ton revendeur Apple local s'il lui en reste, si toutefois tu en as un pas trop loin. Sinon, tu en trouveras sur des salons. Peut-être qu'un développeur Apple en reçoit aussi ... Bref, je ne pense pas que tu les trouveras en vente directe.


----------



## zemzem (20 Mai 2006)

iLight a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je ne savais pas trop ou poster cette question, donc si elle n'est pas a sa place ici, dite moi le !
> 
> Voila, j'aimerais savoir ou trouver des tapis de souris apple comme celui-ci ou celui-la]
> 
> ...



Hum! ... Ouaip! ... le "celui-là" je l'ai ... que me proposes-tu en échange ?


----------



## SveDec (20 Mai 2006)

On remarquera le souris Micro$oft (et les cartouches HP ^^) sur le "celui-ci"


----------



## zemzem (20 Mai 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> On remarquera le souris Micro$oft (et les cartouches HP ^^) sur le "celui-ci"



C'est vrais, je n'avais pas fait attention .... je vais augmenter mon prix ... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mai 2006)

Pitin©, c'est plus le périphérique, là, c'est carrément la francillienne !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Pitin©, c'est plus le périphérique, là, c'est carrément la francillienne !




ça m'en bouche en coin


----------



## iLight (20 Mai 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> On remarquera le souris Micro$oft (et les cartouches HP ^^) sur le "celui-ci"


ouais, j'aurais bien voulu les faire disparaitre mais .... c'est tellement dur de trouver des images de ces tapis là sur le web .... !!


----------



## SveDec (20 Mai 2006)

T'inquiètes pas, tout le monde a aussi remarqué le petit bout de Mac Mini qui pointe à la bordure gauche de l'écran pour rattraper l'ensemble ^^


----------



## zemzem (21 Mai 2006)

iLight a dit:
			
		

> ouais, j'aurais bien voulu les faire disparaitre mais .... c'est tellement dur de trouver des images de ces tapis là sur le web .... !!




Tu n'as toujours pas répondu à ma question


----------



## iLight (23 Mai 2006)

zemzem a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as toujours pas répondu à ma question



heu... un magnifique tapis de souris avec un logo Windows !! :casse:

le probleme c'est les frais de port .... (Canada <--> Europe) ...


----------



## jhk (23 Mai 2006)

iLight a dit:
			
		

> le probleme c'est les frais de port .... (Canada <--> Europe)


Si ce n'est pas indiscret, où habites-tu au Canada ?


----------



## iLight (24 Mai 2006)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'est pas indiscret, où habites-tu au Canada ?


Au Québec, mais loin des grands centres,


----------



## marygreenwood (24 Mai 2006)

iLight a dit:
			
		

> Au Québec, mais loin des grands centres,



M'wais.. bien hâte qu'au Québec on ouvre un Centre Apple..... ça serait.. PAS PIRE PANTOUTE!


----------



## jhk (24 Mai 2006)

marygreenwood a dit:
			
		

> M'wais.. bien hâte qu'au Québec on ouvre un Centre Apple..... ça serait.. PAS PIRE PANTOUTE!


Il devrait bientôt ouvrir à Laval


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2006)

Bon, les canadiens, je vais vous confier mon fils et son MacBook Pro d'Aout à décembre prochain, vous en prendrez soin, hein !

En attendant, si on revenait aux tapis de souris ?


----------



## zemzem (24 Mai 2006)

il me semble avoir vu/lu qq part qu'on peut créer/imprimer son propre tapis de souris   :mouais: 

Alors voilà l'image à imprimer   :love:


----------



## zemzem (24 Mai 2006)

iLight a dit:
			
		

> heu... un magnifique tapis de souris avec un logo Windows !! :casse:
> 
> le probleme c'est les frais de port .... (Canada <--> Europe) ...



  ...   ... pas de réponse pour ta proposition  :hein: 

Pour le transport, je l'aurais bien confié à quelqu'un qui va de l'autre coté de la grande gouille ( mais pas au fils de Pascal 77 ... pas confiance :mouais: ) plutot un utilisateur Windows   je suis sur qu'il le cachera bien et qu'il sera content de s'en débarrasser en arrivant   ...


----------



## iLight (25 Mai 2006)

zemzem a dit:
			
		

> ...   ... pas de réponse pour ta proposition  :hein:
> 
> Pour le transport, je l'aurais bien confié à quelqu'un qui va de l'autre coté de la grande gouille ( mais pas au fils de Pascal 77 ... pas confiance :mouais: ) plutot un utilisateur Windows   je suis sur qu'il le cachera bien et qu'il sera content de s'en débarrasser en arrivant   ...


oui, moi aussi je crois qu'an utilisateur Windows aurait mieux fait le boulot... ! 

par contre c'est pour te retourner l'objet d'échange... il va falloir trouver quelqu'un d'autre... un utilisateur mac .. ou linux cette fois ci  ... car l'utilisateur windows pourrait tomber amoureux du beau logo windows (hum.. j'ai rien dit ...) et ne pas de faire parvenir le magnifique tapis .... :hein:.......


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2006)

pour le transport, utilisez Saint Maclou, c'est les spécialistes des tapis 


Ou sinon, appellez Sinbad ou shéhérazade:love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2006)

Bon, là ménant, la séance de floude est terminée, hein ? Vous ne voudriez pas que je ferme quand même !


----------

